# Hey - Arnold's daughter. Isn't that...



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

So I was watching AMCHD's 138th showing of True Lies the other day, and there's a scene with Arnold at home with his wife and daughter (who is supposed to be 13 or so).

That little girl looks kind of familiar. She almost looks like...wait, is it her? Check the credits on imdb...yes. It really is Eliza Dushku. She's so little!


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

If you'd have asked me without showing the pics, I'd have sworn it was going to be Alyssa Milano. But now that I think about it, I think she was in Commando as Arnold's kid.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

SoupMan said:


> If you'd have asked me without showing the pics, I'd have sworn it was going to be Alyssa Milano. But now that I think about it, I think she was in Commando as Arnold's kid.


That's who I thought this thread would be about. 

Was Dushku as terrific an actress back then as she is now?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yep, those were Eliza Dushku in True Lies and Alyssa Milano in Commando.

They look better grown-up.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

..yet she still hasn't learned to act after all these years.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Yep, those were Eliza Dushku in True Lies and Alyssa Milano in Commando.
> 
> They look better grown-up.


Does this make them sisters?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

JimSpence said:


> Does this make them sisters?


No, you're thinking of Alyssa Milano and Rose McGowan.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> No, you're thinking of Alyssa Milano and Rose McGowan.


Don't forget Shannen Doherty and Holly Marie Combs.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Hmmm makes you wonder who else has played the daughter of Arnold that grew up to be a hottie. 



Between this tread and the Lexus thread you can tell this forum is in need of new programming. I hate summer tv. sigh.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Snappa77 said:


> Hmmm makes you wonder who else has played the daughter of Arnold that grew up to be a hottie.


Olivia d'Abo was only 14 when she had her first role playing the princess in the second Conan movie ("Conan the Destroyer"). She went on to be mostly famous for playing the older sister "Karen" in "The Wonder Years".


----------



## 80sMovieBuff (Feb 14, 2010)

Jeeters said:


> Olivia d'Abo was only 14 when she had her first role playing the princess in the second Conan movie ("Conan the Destroyer"). She went on to be mostly famous for playing the older sister "Karen" in "The Wonder Years".


Actually, according to the DVD extras, she was 15 and her very first role was in a McDonald's commercial and her first major role was in Bolero in 1984 followed later that same year by Conan the Destroyer. She was also the voice of Sonya Blade in Mortal Kombat: The Animated Series.


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

Didn't Brigdette Wilson, later Sonya Blade in "Mortal Kombat," play his daughter in "The Last Action Hero"?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Not a movie daughter of Ahnuld, but Alyson Hannigan's first big role was playing Dan Aykroyd's daughter in "My Stepmother Is an Alien," at the age of 14 (and that's Seth Green, also 14, next to her in the still).


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Wow, I'm a big fan of True Lies *and* Dollhouse, and I had no clue she was the same person. I've watched True Lies dozens of times. It's probably my favorite action movie.

I liked her in True Lies, she played the spunky kid well. She shouldn't steal money out of her daddy's wallet though!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Doggie Bear said:


> Didn't Brigdette Wilson, later Sonya Blade in "Mortal Kombat," play his daughter in "The Last Action Hero"?


Gee.. If only this (I)nternet had a (M)ovie (D)ata(B)ase on it.. Maybe a (DOTCOM) even.

(Sarcastic.. I was watching a DVD of Commander in Chief the other day, and had to ask out loud "hey, isn't that the guy from Dollhouse?")


----------

